# World Junior Hockey



## rocpilefsj (Dec 29, 2011)

Anybody else watching the world juniors? Some great hockey so far!


----------



## Steve French (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah I went to the game last night, Canada vs. the Czechs. I keep hearing Canada has a weaker roster than previous years incarnations, I don't know though, they looked pretty good to me, great goaltending and penalty kill, and the great atmosphere there can't hurt their chances too much either. My hearings still struggling to get back to normal levels. I can see a few of them having an NHL career (one standout Brett Connolly already playing for the Lightning). Mark Stone (a 6th round pick!) makes up for his lack of speed by always being in the right place at the right time and having a good shot. Boone Jenner impressed me as well, always plays hard and throws some great checks.

[video=youtube;iUAI1K6rHbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUAI1K6rHbE[/video]

The hit at :30 seconds or so, holy shit


----------



## rocpilefsj (Dec 29, 2011)

They are making short work of the Danes as we speak. What you think of the goalie situation?


----------



## rocpilefsj (Dec 29, 2011)

10-2 Final. 8 penalties taken by Canada, gonna have to work on the discipline.


----------



## Steve French (Dec 29, 2011)

I think Wedgewood played the better of the two in the games I saw. Missed the one versus Denmark cause I had this strange feeling it would be a terrible blowout. I like Don Hay's method though of giving them both a chance to earn that starting spot but I figure we'll see Wedgewood in there when we get to the medal round.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Dec 29, 2011)

Steve French said:


> I think Wedgewood played the better of the two in the games I saw. Missed the one versus Denmark cause I had this strange feeling it would be a terrible blowout. I like Don Hay's method though of giving them both a chance to earn that starting spot but I figure we'll see Wedgewood in there when we get to the medal round.


Yeah Wedgewood looked solid, Visentin didn't look too bad though. He just has that nasty habit of letting a few easy ones through which kills his confidence. I guess we will see how they look against the states, they have not really faced anyone that can give them a run for their money yet, if they keep taking stupid penalties like they did tonight against the US, Sweden or Russia it will be game over... Can't wait for the medal rounds to start!


----------

